# New photos of our dunskin overo BTU grandson!



## High Meadow Miniatures (Apr 28, 2011)

"Clue" is five days old now, still not the best photos but better than his newborn snapshots. His sire is our BTU son, dam is a Wittmaaks Mickey Mouse grandaughter. For the umpteenth time, I wish I could capture in photos how nice this little colt truly is, but my camera seems to have something against me




These are just quick pictures of him out enjoying the sunshine which has been scarce here for the past week. I am looking forward to seeing this little guy completely unfolded and clipped, provided spring ever decides to stay here


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow he is gorgeous, love his color!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh dear me! I am completely in love with him Autumn. Those are good pictures, thank you! I can't believe how much white he has! It really is showing up now. From what I read he exhibits Frame-sabino blend characteristics but I am no expert. Hope you feel better soon!

He looks like he is smiling all the time!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 28, 2011)

aww that is just so cute!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2011)

He's stunning, and the colour is the cherry on the top!





Anna


----------



## Vintage (Apr 29, 2011)

Its probably just my silliness but the white on the side of his face in the first and second pic totally look like a whale.. The mouth is his lips and his nostril is the blow hole.

He is beautiful, good luck with him!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 29, 2011)

Lovely colt! Congratulations!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree with Jules, he's lovely.


----------



## PaintNminis (Apr 29, 2011)

I think Mr Clue is my Favorite of your Foals


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Apr 30, 2011)

He's stunning!!!! Love his face! Can't wait to see him clipped up


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (May 2, 2011)

What a neat boy! Just beautiful and that face - wow - congrats again on a fabulous colt


----------



## Jill (May 2, 2011)

What a beautiful boy


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 2, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all your kind words



I am very happy with this little colt, and Becky (Rubyview), your very welcome for the photos...He'll be clipped soon if the weather stays nice


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 2, 2011)

wow handsome boy





I'm anxious for nice weather for you so you can clip him


----------



## ThreeCFarm (May 3, 2011)

I think he's gorgeous!!


----------

